# The Jungle Book: Diamond Edition Swings onto Blu-ray�, DVD and Digital 2/11/14!!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Make Mowgli and His Jungle Family A Part of Yours When "The Jungle Book"

Swings onto Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital on February 11, 2014



Film Synopsis: Now for the first time ever on Blu-ray with glorious digital high definition, Disney’s Jumpin’ Jungle Classic has never looked so lush or sounded so good! Beloved characters, swinging music and new behind-the-scenes bonus features make this Diamond Edition Blu-ray a must-have for every family’s classic collection! 

Meet the most unforgettable characters and embark on a thrilling adventure with Mowgli as he journeys deep into the jungle and learns “The Bare Necessities” of life from happy-go-lucky Baloo the bear. Meet Bagheera, the wise old panther, and crazy King Louie, the orangutan. But watch out for the cunning tiger Shere Khan and Kaa, the ssssneakiest snake in the jungle!

Explore your family’s wild side as you venture into The Jungle Book for extraordinary adventures and a heartwarming tale that celebrates the true meaning of friendship. 



Voice Talent: Phil Harris (Robin Hood, The Aristocats) as Baloo the Bear; Sebastian Cabot (The Sword and the Stone, Winnie the Pooh) as Bagheera the Panther; Bruce Reitherman (Winnie the Pooh and the Honey Tree) as Mowgli the Man Cub; George Sanders (All About Eve, Rebecca) as Shere Khan the Tiger; Sterling Halloway (The Aristocats, Alice in Wonderland) as Kaa the Snake; J. Pat O’Malley (Robin Hood, Mary Poppins) as Col. Hathi the Elephant/Buzzie; and Louis Prima (The Continental Twist Hey Boy! Hey Girl!) as King Louie of the Apes



Producer: Walt Disney



Director Wolfgang Reitherman (The Jungle Book, 101 Dalmatians, The Aristocats)



Writers: Larry Clemmons (The Fox and the Hound, Robin Hood, The Aristocats)

Ralph Wright (The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh, The Aristocats)

Ken Anderson (The Rescuers, The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh)

Vance Gerry (The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh, Robin Hood)

**Inspired by the Rudyard Kipling Mowgli Stories.



Music: Music by George Bruns, Songs by Robert B. Sherman and Richard M. Sherman. “The Bare Necessities” by Terry Gilkyson.”





Release Date: February 11, 2014 

Direct Prebook December 17, 2013 

Distributor Prebook: December 31, 2013 



All-New Blu-ray Introductions by Diane Disney Miller and Richard M. Sherman

Bonus Features: Alternate Ending – Mowgli and The Hunter

@DisneyAnimation: Sparking Creativity

Music, Memories & Mowgli: A Conversation with Richard M. Sherman, Diane Disney Miller and Floyd Norman

Disney Intermission – Bear-E-Oke hosted by Baloo

Bear-E-Oke Sing A Long

I Wanna Be Like You – Hangin’ Out At Disney’s Animal Kingdom



DVD Bonus Features: All the Classic bonus features included in the original DVD release



Packaging: 2-Disc Blu-ray Combo Pack (BD + DVD + Digital Copy), DVD and Digital



Feature Run Time: 78-minutes 



Rated: G in U.S. & Canada (Bonus materials are not rated)



Aspect Ratio: 1.75:1 formatted for 16x9 TV screens



Sound: Blu-ray: 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio (English); Original Theatrical Mix (English); Dolby® Digital 5.1 Surround Sound (French and Spanish)

DVD: Original Theatrical Mix (English); Dolby® Digital 5.1 Surround Sound (English, French and Spanish)



Languages: English, French and Spanish



Subtitles: English SDH, French and Spanish


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. I loved this movie when I was a good. Hopefully the transfer will be good and be worth getting. Good for the whole family.


----------

